# all breed vs specialty show?



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi, as a new person to the breed I attended the Can specialty and enjoyed it but thought the dogs very different than the usual show dogs. I have been told my pup will be an all breed dog not a specialty dog. Can some of you explain why there is a split, I thought there was a split in working lines, American show lines and German show lines and now this I am confused.


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

some have more reach when gaiting which is wanted in speciality and fine for all breed by what I am told the dog needs to move (they have a bigger area to gait around then the all breed and they want to see the reach and follow through) plus I just learned a speciality stack which is more stretched than is for all breed (I didn't know there was a difference) I believe the speciality is more extreme dogs than in all breed but again this is what I have gathered


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

The specialty dogs tend to have a more extreme sidegait. This is possible because of the large rings which give these dogs a venue in which their tremendous reach in front and drive in rear can be used and seen.

The all-breed dogs tend to be more moderate, and therefore (in my humble opinion), more correct. The smaller rings at all-breed shows tend to favor a more agile dog capable of handling tigher turns and often slick footing.

There is nothing wrong with having an all-breed dog. I prefer them -- there are more all-breed shows in my area, so more chances to win! Also, the smaller rings allowed me to show my own dogs for many years.

If I remember you correctly, you have a very nice young male that you will have lots of fun showing. Sometimes you win, sometimes you lose. But you always take home the best dog!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

What a great way to put that Daphne!!! I ALWAYS have the BEST dog!!!!!!


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for all the answers. I was not disappointed being told I have an all breed dog since I also want an all purpose dog, who I can do agility, obedience and try sheep with. It was more confusion when the all bred top dog was given a trophy adn I was told he wouldn't win here, at the specialty. Also having attended Belgian Terv, adn sheepdog specialties in the past, the same dog would win at both venues and the judging is pretty similar. Here teh double handling adn the judge only touching the dog for teeth adn testicles and just watching movement. So I was confused but I did enjoy it and met some great people all quite willing to answer any questions and offer any suggestions. And my dog was not put down and all loved his temperment and calmness.

And yes I did take home the best dog, always.


----------

